# Fraiming Photographs at home.



## Big W (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all, just looking for some advice, guidance and recommendations for a starter / intermediate photo framing kit. 

Do you do it your self or send them off, any shops / sites / company / tool manufactures.

As I have done a few Google searches and found lots of kits and videos on this, but got a bit overwhelmed, so just looking for some Findley helpful advice.


----------



## Replytoken (Oct 10, 2012)

In the US and Canada, Nielsen Bainbridge have nice archival frames available in their ArtCare line if you are not into assembling your own frames and cutting your own mats.  I am not sure if they are available in the UK, but if they are, I would suggest giving them consideration.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Big W (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Ken will take a look. If anyone has any UK based companys that would be great to save on postage .


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 10, 2012)

What have you got in mind Big W?  Would buying ready-cut mats and then putting them together in their frames yourself work, or do you need custom sizes?


----------



## Big W (Oct 10, 2012)

Ready cut to start with, but may progress to custom later.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 10, 2012)

If you're buying ready cut, it's really quite straightforward to put together.  The trickiest bit is keeping dust out from under the glass, but a good lint free cloth and clean table should do the trick.  

Quick way - turn the print over and put a little tape along 2 or 4 edges, then turn it back the right way up.  Place the mount over the top, lining it up as you want, and press down so the tape attaches to the back of the mount.  Take the back out of the frame, and use the lint-free cloth to wipe any dust off the glass.  Drop the mount, with the print attached, onto the glass and flip it over to check you haven't got any dust caught.  Then put the back in.  A lot of frames come with metal tabs to fold down, but look for a framers point driver if not.  If you really want to do it properly, use some masking tape to overlap the frame and back to seal it - 2 sides first, trim the ends and then do the other side.  Finally, you may need to string it if it didn't come with a hanger.  Little eyes with metal rings or d-rings are good - eBay's good for them - and string through and knot.  Easy as pie.


----------



## Big W (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for that Victoria . Will have a look on ebay and have a play round. Do you recommend any company's for supply of frames etc ?


----------



## DickL (Oct 10, 2012)

Try ; imageframes.co.uk    they are very good 

         Regards      Dick


----------



## Big W (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Dick will take a look at them.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 10, 2012)

I mainly deal with pros, http://www.kaleidoscope-framing.co.uk/ are great but I don't know if they sell to public.


----------

